# Cutting EC90 Seatpost



## GKSki

I am using a 350mm EC90 Carbon post in my steel Pinarello. If I have 145mm above the collar, then I have 205mm inside the seat tube. That's 125 more than the minimum insertion. Can I shorten the seatpost, or is 5 inches of carbon not worth the effort? It is actually a pain wrestling 205mm down into the steel seattube.


----------

